# Soldier tells his story-Capt. Michael Reekie



## formerarmybrat23 (6 Jun 2007)

By SHEENA JACKSON
Abbotsford News 
http://www.abbynews.com/portals-code/list.cgi?paper=38&cat=23&id=998426&more=0
Jun 05 2007


It was late in the afternoon of Aug. 19, 2005 – Independence Day in Afghanistan. 

Capt. Michael Reekie, 26, from Abbotsford was deployed with the Alpha Company, 1st Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group and was in command of a number of light-armoured vehicles (LAVs). 

The job that day was to protect Bazar-E-Panjwai – a government stronghold – from Taliban insurgents. 

“They had probed it a few nights before, launching rockets into it, but it was not a big assault,” said Reekie, recalling the lead-up to what would be an intense battle that would last for hours. 

“To show support to the locals, we moved into a defensive position to block any Taliban assault.” 

Just as daylight was beginning to fade, at least 100 Taliban insurgents launched a brutal assault. 

A number of Alpha Company’s LAVs were in the mountains. 

“They were shooting at us with rockets and they had a lot of machine guns and rifles.” 

Reekie and his crew parked on a road that was the entrance to the city. 

“It was very necessary to hold where we were, because the rest of our force would have been in a bad situation,” he said. 

The intense gunfire lasted three hours. In all, it took six hours to secure the village. 

For the rest of the night, and the next day, Reekie and his men stayed on to “show our support” for the Afghan security forces. 

“It was a bit of a crazy time,” he said. “I didn’t think we would drive our way out of there, but you don’t have time to dwell on it.” 

Reekie didn’t lose any men that day, which he calls “miraculous.” 

“I think I have a very good crew. I’m very proud of the boys.” 

For his “valiant actions,” Reekie earned a Medal of Military Valour. He will accept the honour from Gov. Gen. Michaelle Jean at a date to be confirmed. 

“His outstanding initiative prevented the enemy from outflanking the position,” his citation read. 

“Captain  Reekie’s selfless courage and exceptional leadership undoubtedly saved the lives of numerous Alpha Company soldiers.” 

However, Reekie plays down the heroic language. 

“To be perfectly honest, and I know it sounds cheesy, but I think anybody in any company would have done the same. It’s very much an adrenalin rush and our training kicked in. I think you just sort of react. I don’t think I’m a hero or anything.” 

Reekie’s military career started in 1998 when, at the age of 18, he joined the reserve army. 

“I joined for patriotic reasons.” 

In 2002, he completed a six-month tour of Bosnia with Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry. 

After graduating from the University of British Columbia, “I transferred to the regular army and I’ve been posted to the 2nd batallion of Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry ever since.” 

When Reekie found out he was going to Afghanistan in August 2005 he was excited. 

“I just wanted to do my job.” 

The hardest thing was leaving his wife, Charissa. 

“To be perfectly honest, it’s harder for her than me. I know what I’m doing and when I’m in danger. All she sees are the terrible things on the news, not the good things. It’s harder to be a spouse.” 

Conditions were rough in Afghanistan, with little down time. 

“We showered once every four to six weeks. We patrolled during the day and lived in the vehicles. We stayed pretty close to the village and created a permanent home-base there.” 

Reekie and his men took turns watching the LAVs and managed to catch a few hours sleep. 

“Even when you sleep you have your armour on, your rifle on and your boots on when you’re lying down. You don’t really get a proper sleep.” 

Six soldiers in Reekie’s company have died in the line of duty. 

“It’s been pretty tough,” he said, but added having a close knit unit helps. 

“It made it better to deal with it in that everybody could relate and we’re so close.” 

As for the fear of dying in combat, “It never crosses my mind that I might die. I have a great amount of faith and and I trust in my crew.” 

For the people who question Canada’s mission in Afghanistan, Reekie urges them to reconsider. 

“If you haven’t been there and seen the suffering of those people, I ask people to support the soldiers and the people of Afghanistan. I’m very proud to have served there.”


----------



## 2 Cdo (6 Jun 2007)

Well said.


----------



## deedster (6 Jun 2007)

Thank you  
This just reconfirms we should support the mission and be proud of our troops..


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Jun 2007)

Very good read... however I think the date at the beginning may be off.


> It was late in the afternoon of Aug. 19, 2005



This sounds a bit too early. IIRC the PRT was the main force of Canadians in K'Har in 2005.


----------



## M Feetham (6 Jun 2007)

Well said, SIR!!!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (6 Jun 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> When Reekie found out he was going to Afghanistan in August 2005 he was excited.



did he find out that he was going in 2005 or that he would be there in 2005?


----------



## BernDawg (6 Jun 2007)

Well done sir.  Definitely a story that should get wider coverage.


----------



## safeboy43 (7 Jun 2007)

Being from Abbotsford, I've been scouring every paper for more coverage on this topic. Nothing yet, though. This is a great story that definitely needs to be covered more.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Jun 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> did he find out that he was going in 2005 or that he would be there in 2005?



The dates were wrong on the article. After finding the citation, it is shown that it was indeed Aug of 06.



> Captain Michael John Reekie, M.M.V. Shilo, Manitoba; and Abbotsford, British Columbia Medal of Military Valour
> 
> On* August 19, 2006*, while deployed with Alpha Company, 1st Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, in Masum Ghar in Afghanistan, Captain Reekie carried out valiant actions during an intense firefight with Taliban insurgents. Displaying superb judgement, he assessed the changing tactical situation and repositioned his vehicle to maximum advantage, enabling the successful interception and defeat of a numerically superior enemy force during the ensuing three-hour firefight. His outstanding initiative prevented the enemy from outflanking the position. Captain Reekie’s selfless courage and exceptional leadership undoubtedly saved the lives of numerous Alpha Company soldiers.


----------

